# Correlation of music preference and personality



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

infp research said:


> I'm doing a research work and I'll be so grateful if you could answer this. :tongue:


I'm an INTJ 4w5 who prefers rap that is poetic, abstract, and often depressing.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted Pop but I also like Rock and Dance Music.
ESFP


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

Everything is considered Pop and Rock these days. I voted pop!


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP. Mostly into metal and heavier rock.


----------

